# طقم مفارش نفاس بسعار مناسبة



## pearl (30 سبتمبر 2013)

القطع الاساسية ١٧قطعة مع كل طقم
الطقم يتكون من ثلاثة اجزاء :
الجزء الاول : مفرش الام 4 قطع 
١شرشف ٢اللحاف -٣كيس ٤مخدة-خدادية مربعة محشية 
نفر مقاسه 90*190 
الجزء الثاني :
٥سرير الطفل او شيال مع قاعدة ٦ 
٧-ناموسيه ٨مفرش الطفل 

الجزء الثالث : 
مقدمة الطفل تتكون من 8 قطع هي
٩ تقديم الطفل مع خدادية ١٠
١١-مريلة
١٢- تلبيسة مرضعة 
١٤-لفة طفل
١٥- شنطة 
١٦- بدلة طفل
١٧- تلبيسة مناديل
ملاحظة كل جزء لا ينفصل عن ملحقاته يباع كامل !!


[mshosh2]http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/2963/nprm.jpg[/mshosh2]






















































اراء الزباين بالمفارش

http://www.m5zn.com/newuploads/2013/09/27/png//99bd0a06ec82d9e.png

http://www.m5zn.com/newuploads/2013/09/27/png//4b802ad5228eac3.png

http://www.m5zn.com/newuploads/2013/09/27/png//771a47d55025a67.png


التواصل 0567329995 وتس اب والاتصال للضرورة للنساء فقط

يسعدني متابعتكم على اﻷنستغرام pearl99999

Pearl تويتر 
@Pearl1123Pearl

Mafaresh Pearlالفيس بوك 

تفصلي بزيارة المتجر لمعرفت الكثير 
متجر مفارش شيا يرحب بكم http://mafaresh-pearl.com


----------

